# My New Emersed Set UP. HC, Ranunculus Inundatus...



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I started a new emersed setup at the beggining of january. I Went to my local hydroponics store and after a few awkward minutes I walked out with a seedling tray and humidity dome. While I was there I noticed they had tek t5 HO fixtures and GE starcoats. I might stop by when My 60g needs new bulbs to see how much they are.

My mom had a whole bunch of the ose little biodegradable pots that you plant plants in and they grow out of the pot. (Pic 1) They are very good at soaking up the water and I hope the stay together. I can always buy more they are cheap. Its been a month and they seem fine. One of them has a plastic pot inside and is completely filled with soil master just to try something different.

I stapled together three sheets of packaging styrofoam I had laying around to create a raft. I then took a Sodering Iron and cut out the circles. I had to keep turning it off and then on to keep it from getting to hot.

I then filled the pots with different mixtures of Soil master, peat and potting soil. I figure the potting soil in some of them will be enough to fertilize the water. Along with me adding tank water.

So far I think the soil master over the soil and peat works the best for the HC, but it seems to be growing pretty well in all the different pots. The sibthurpoides is growing like crazy. I trimmed it up and I took out about 150+ leaves. What you see in these photos is what I left after trimming. The HC is growing from a small patch I salvaged from an aquaspot order. The Ranunculus inundatus is the last survivor of a bunch I used to have. Trying to grow some more so I can use it in my new nano.

THere are a bunch of little plants here and there I am trying to grow. The Echinodorus is either a big tennelus or an angustiofolius I am not sure. There is some java fern, erect moss, dwarf hair grass, a little riccia, and two anubias nana(not in a pot just have roots and rhyzome in water, tiny Rotala sp. nanjenshan, and I a few others I can't remember at the moment.

It currently resides under my bed with a 65w 6700k coralife bulb over it. I use a Tom Aqualifter to bubble the water and circulate the air inside. The aqualifter takes the humd air out of the dome and pumps it back under the water. IT keeps it very humid and Oxygenates the water. So far it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice setup William! I've heard that HC spreads really quickly when grown emersed, so those little pots look like they're gonna be over filling shortly. 

Hope things keep growing for you. And watchout...don't set fire to your bed with that smaller setup. 

-John N.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Nice setup! Now putting it under your bed is quite different I must say . But I know how it can be tough with limited space and being younger ! 

I'm going to try and set one of these types of things up sooner or later to grow HC and HG! got a nice long tank I need to wash out and get a glass top and light pour...

So keep this updated!

-Andrew


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

What do you plan on doing with the plants you grow... any chance your selling the HC??


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I was planning on using it, and I am not really growing that much. I will probably sell it or trade it with fellow SCAPE members first, if I don't. They would do the same for me.

Thanks for the compliments. Nothing gets hot. Even the cf only gets warm. Wouldn't want to set my room on fire.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Very nice setup ! I just setup a smaller scale setup I will be doing more after I move in a few weeks. Your setup is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

William; Nice setup. That's exactly the kind of dome I'm looking for. How high is it and what's it called?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Charley's - Hobby Greenhouse Kits & Greenhouse Supplies


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

SCMurphy said:


> Charley's - Hobby Greenhouse Kits & Greenhouse Supplies


Awesome link!

-Andrew


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I got mine from a local store. I just figured they would have them. It cost me about 7 for the cover I think. I guess I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Sean.

I saw your dome was a Mondi when you were showing me your setup. I checked with my Hydroponic supplier when I got home and he said he doesn't get much interest in the higher domes-would have to be a special order. So I've been shopping around.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Flats, Seed Starting Trays, Humidity Domes and Cell Inserts at Home Harvest Garden Supply

That's another decent place I've found. They also have 'permanent' flats made from thicker plastic.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Those permanest "permanent" trays are great. They're about 1/16 inch thick and last forever. Dad's had some since we built his greenhouse in 1978, and after 28 years, they're just now starting to crack.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## betta almighty (Jun 21, 2005)

agree...brilliant set-up. 

Hey Slick,

May i know whats your room temperature?

Thanks


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I know it never got colder than 60 I am almost positive it never got colder than 65. The light warmed it up during the day. Now since its spring my room is always in the 70s. I could probably grow it uncovered with the humidity that 3 fish tanks causes in my room.


----------



## betta almighty (Jun 21, 2005)

man! i wish i had that kind of temperature over at my area. Dont think i can get it to 70 even if my air-con is turned on..lol

btw, its kind of hard to get those biodegradable pots over here. No ones seems to understand what im talking about


----------

